# N.a.a.c.?



## Peter Keane (Jun 11, 2005)

Is this scheduled for this year?


----------



## JL-Exotics (Nov 10, 2005)

Place and time TBD as of yet...


----------



## Ed (Sep 19, 2004)

For a number of reasons the 2008 NAAC committee is going to have to take 2009 off so we are putting off NAAC until 2010. 
If you have an interest in either running a NAAC or assisting in setting up the 2010 NAAC please feel free to contact any of the NAAC committee (Amanda from AZDR, Mike and Rich from BJ, myself or Matt Mirabello (although Matt is really swamped right now and its probably better if you contact on of the rest of us)). 

We are looking to get a venue announced as soon as possible so if you have any suggestions please contact us. 

The more people that help out the more readily the conference can be run. 

Ed


----------

